# You might say that I'm Neverout of lamps



## Bozman (Jan 19, 2020)

I admit it I have an addiction with collecting Neverout bicycle lamps. I have 5 in original paint, including one that is NOS with instructions still in it. I've been picking up parts ones to replace broken lenses and have so far repaired 3 that were missing parts or had broken glass. I have 10 WWI Era military models and 3 civilian models, plus 2 parts lamps. 

Next step is to build out enough era bike so I have one bike per lamp. 

I still need 2 lenses and on brass bottom to have all the military models fully functional. 








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2020)

Tell us what makes a military model military please.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi @bike

Theree are several (at least 4) variations of Neverout Military lamp I can think of. We have no way of knowing how rare or common each is.

I think this is how it is (please correct me if I've made a mistake or missed domething).

Commonly, they are unplated brass, painted either green or black.

The numbers below refer to posts of examples in this topic:









						''Neverout'' Oil Lamps for the WWI Columbia and Great Western Military Bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Purchased this pair NOS Neverout Oil Lamps for the Columbia and Great Western WWI Military Bicycles.  The Harley-Davidson and Davis-Dayton would not be fitted  with these olive-drab specimens, as their models are painted black ... perhaps Brewster-Green.  One of the biggest mysteries regarding...




					thecabe.com
				




Post #41 The earliest is probably the most difficult to identify. They seem to be off the shelf lamps, just painted green. Because the painting was poor, and because people like polishing brass, most of these have now had the paint removed, and so are impossible to differentiate from civilian brass lamps.

Post #49 The intermediate version has a U.S.A. property mark stamped into the side of the lamp cowl. This is being done by hand to the 'off the shelf' lamps to identify them as US Military.

Post #1 The later version has U.S.A. stamped into the skirt surrounding the oil lamp reservoir. This is part of the manufacturing process, and these are the easiest to identify. They have been noted as being painted green and black too. (see the center and right hand examples in Boz's first photo above)

Hope this helps,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 20, 2020)

It’s a very impressive collection Boz. I’ll  be sure to keep you in mind should I come across any in my travels.


----------



## Bozman (Jan 20, 2020)

bike said:


> Tell us what makes a military model military please.



The Military Model lamps are the ones specifically stamped with the USA on the bottom of the lamp. They are brass vice the bright nickel finished version. I'm lucky enough to find several in various shades of Olive Drab and a black painted one. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Feb 23, 2020)

I might have a USA base and lense. If I can find them, they are yours.


----------



## mike cates (May 15, 2020)

Just saw your thread on military lamps. I have nearly 100 carbide lamps still to go through that I have not advertised yet. Contact me via phone or my email address below if there's anything in particular you are looking for.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------

